# Garages



## aarond (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi I know I'm very new here, but I was just wondering if it may be an idea to split the independent garages section up into areas so people can find good places where they live. E.g I clicked on one saying north east.... It was in Teesside. That's not north east, I live in Aberdeen which is? So split into even scotland/ England/ Wales may help?


----------

